# looking for friends in Rome



## Clarissa Dalloway (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

I moved to Rome a few months ago and would like to meet english-speaking people here. I am Italian but I just came back from UK where I did my postgrad. This is why I would like to keep practicing english. (I actually consider myself as an Italy Expat, although yes I am technically Italian). Are there any english or english-speaking people here who live in Rome and would like to meet up for a coffee?

C.


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ciao e ben tornata in italia 

There are loads of expat events organised on a weekly basis if you are interested. Check out 



Where did you study in the UK?





Clarissa Dalloway said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I moved to Rome a few months ago and would like to meet english-speaking people here. I am Italian but I just came back from UK where I did my postgrad. This is why I would like to keep practicing english. (I actually consider myself as an Italy Expat, although yes I am technically Italian). Are there any english or english-speaking people here who live in Rome and would like to meet up for a coffee?
> 
> C.


----------



## Clarissa Dalloway (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks! I studied in London.


----------

